# How do you going about finding a furry convention?



## Taint (Jan 6, 2011)

Trying to submerse myself more in the furry community, but I live in Minnesota...So, its not very well advertised here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

Google.


----------



## Taint (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha is that the best method? There is not some huge data base?


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

Taint said:


> Haha is that the best method? There is not some huge data base?



What the hell do you expect from us? We're furries, not the damn Pentagon. No we don't have a huge database of furry conventions you twat.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Taint said:


> Haha is that the best method? There is not some huge data base?


 
Yes it is, it brings up many pages, depending on how you search.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_furry_conventions
http://www.mnfurs.org/


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 7, 2011)

You might also try http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/WikiFur_Furry_Central for more information. Wikipedia is good, but WikiFur is more specialized.


----------



## Av Daedric (Jan 17, 2011)

I was looking for something similar to this, thanks for posting the link. Closest to me...Denver, Colorado. Great...


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Behold: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Template:Upcoming_events


----------



## inthenow2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Taint said:


> Trying to submerse myself more in the furry community, but I live in Minnesota...So, its not very well advertised here. Any suggestions?


 
Hey, I am new to the furry scene as well in Minnesota... I am currently making a fursuit right now and I am looking for conventions too! 

From the looks of things, if I can get my suit done in time I think I might head to NakamaCon this year... Wouldn't be too bad of a drive from the Minneapolis Area...

Where are you from Taint?


----------



## Skystrider (Jan 25, 2011)

nice to see Minnesotians around, I am one too and have looked at the con lists and the closest ones are midwest furfest theres unfortunately no coinventions that are held in Minnesota.

 There is however a furmeet coming up March 12th , 2011 in  Woodbury Minnesota , heres the link if your interested

http://www.mnfurs.org/snowpocalypse/


----------



## inthenow2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the PM Skystrider! I hope to make it out there!

I have been wanting to make a suit for a while, but being that I have never been to a convention, Going in a suit might be alittle better for me. I used to do mascot stuff all teh time for a few jobs I worked at.. Including being the Caribou for Caribou Coffee! I have even been the Michelin man! (Not fun in the summer, but atleast it had fans)

I look forward to meeting you at some point!


----------



## Skystrider (Jan 26, 2011)

Ill be at Snowpocalypse, we should meet up


----------



## moiracoon (Jan 26, 2011)

x


----------



## Bunneh (Jan 28, 2011)

hey! i'm  new here. but i'm from northern MN and would like to go to this snowpocolypse that MNfurs is putting on. i'm up by hibbing duluth area. and i have an idea for trasnsportation! Email me! if we get enough people together to help us out we could trasnsport 6-8 people but we'd need some help! send me a private message or something if your interested!


----------

